
Microsoft has been talking about buying GitHub - l1k
https://www.businessinsider.de/2-billion-startup-github-could-be-for-sale-microsoft-2018-5
======
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17208293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17208293)

------
failedartifact
I don't have much knowledge behind me, but my gut feeling is that repositories
require to be independent. Has there been any product Microsoft has taken over
and kept the original goals as is?

Any company can take something and maintain it, and Microsoft has the money.
But the motive never appears to be much more than a business to make money
with. Perhaps I am still a bit bitter about Skype.

~~~
mtgx
Your mistake was in thinking that Microsoft actually cared about Skype. The
acquisition was subsidized/paid off by the NSA, which had been wanting Skype
to be owned by an American company for a while:

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/02/12/nsa_offers_billions...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/02/12/nsa_offers_billions_for_skype_pwnage/)

Microsoft put Skype into the PRISM program _one month_ after announcing it was
acquiring it:

May 2011: [https://www.wired.com/2011/05/microsoft-buys-
skype-2/](https://www.wired.com/2011/05/microsoft-buys-skype-2/)

June 2011(second image): [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/jun/06/us-
tech-giants...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/jun/06/us-tech-giants-
nsa-data)

In 2012: they replaced Skype's P2P architecture to make it easier to spy on
(obviously they wouldn't _say that_ , just like Facebook never says it's
building shadow profiles for advertising reasons:
[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2012/05/skype...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2012/05/skype-replaces-p2p-supernodes-with-linux-boxes-hosted-by-
microsoft/)

More: [https://www.theverge.com/2013/7/11/4514938/nsa-could-pull-
em...](https://www.theverge.com/2013/7/11/4514938/nsa-could-pull-email-or-
video-calls-from-microsofts-servers-says-guardian)

~~~
failedartifact
Thank you for your comment.

------
mtgx
Good thing the exodus from GitHub is already well on its way. This would be
the catalyst for many others to move away from it.

